# A ton of sauce recipes



## step-n-fetch-it (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm doing two butts to make pulled pork and I love Cattlemen's BBQ sauce; was surfing to find a recipe to make on my own ... not much luck. However, I came across this sitehttp://www.hungrymonster.com/recipe/...Course_vch=BBQ Sauce&ttl=1250 which has over 1200 sauce recipes. Not vouching for the site or the sauces, but this may help someone that's looking for something to try. Now, if I could only replicate that Cattlemen's sauce . . .


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 11, 2009)

You can get Cattlemans at Sams and Wal*mart.  Lots of bbq joints use cattlemans as a base for their signature sauces.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 11, 2009)

astrays.com too-and has rubs too I think 800


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the link to all them sauces.


----------



## nzrebel (Jul 12, 2009)

http://osdir.com/ml/culture.food.rec.../msg00000.html


Dave


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 12, 2009)

Great resource to add to my list ... thanks!


----------

